

Tell MailChimp: You don't need to send me unsubscribe confirmation emails - elwell


======
jeffmould
Understand your frustration, but that is not a MailChimp issue. If you are the
list creator you can turn it off through the List > Settings > List Name &
Defaults option screen. There are two fields there. The first is to send them
to your list members when they unsubscribe and the other is to send them to
you. Leave the email blank if you do not wish to receive unsubscribe
notifications as the list owner.

Unfortunately if you are on the receiving end and not the list owner, it is up
to the list owner to turn them off and there is not much you can do about it.

------
notlisted
Hmmm, I like it. Once forwarded an email to a friend who clicked unsubscribe.

